# Lister Egg Share Bumps and Babies



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's your new thread as requested ladies. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well im the first


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm second!  

Hiya Hayley  

Ooooh I didn't know we were getting a new thread, what a great idea!  

Can't stop tho, off to the beach  

Maria x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi 

Im glad we have this thread How are we all doing ?


Julie xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

hooray new thread , Hi all lister ladies ,  trying to upload a new picture but mac is playing up hope everyones ok . xxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello yay we can all get together again how you all doing haylea your bump is huge wow wee 

so what we gonna chat about girls??

suppose babies world be a good idea!!! 

my 2 are now 5 and a half months old!!! can't belive how fast it's going. anyone thinking about returning to work?? i am october the 6th but only for 2 days a week and i know this may sound a bit bad but i'm really looking forward to it  lol it helps thou as i know they will be looked after by there nan and grandad who dote on them both and the other day it will be a daddy and twin day he he he he'll soon realise why i'm so blimming knackered every evening and what to go to sleep at 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

right  lets hope we get a good thread going 

Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I join you? Though my bump isn't courtesy of the Lister, of course. As an ex-Lister lady though...

Be nice to catch up!

Ally - your parents are brave, taking on twins a day a week! I'm hoping by the time I'm ready to go back they'll allow home working.

Hayley - how are you feeling? Huge?  

Maria - I was on the brink of going to the beach yesterday it was that hot. But the thought of the crowds put me off. I had to settle for the river!

Curly and Luckystars - hello!

Nic - are you there lovey? Mitch?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ooh goody just found this thread.....but unfortunately its about 40 degrees in the back garden at the moment so I'll pop back later to chat.  

Right wheres me bikini   - actually its a bit more like   as there is no chance Im putting a bikini on in my state

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ladies,
I just wanted to say hi to you all and CONGRATULATIONS on your bumps and babies, if all goes well I'll be hoping to join you sometime in September!! 
Take care all x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh dear just re-read the title and realised it's for lister girles, how I missed that I dont know    !
Congrats anyway ladies x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya 

Miranda - OMG look at you 37 weeks!!    Where has the time gone? Not long now til you meet Bob    How are you feeling? Nervous and excited I bet  

Nic - Where's that bump pic you promised?    

Hello to Ally, Curly, Julie & Hayley  

Maria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, very nervous and excited! It feels so strange to know I'm so close.

Your bump's coming on nicely! Do you get more scans with twins?

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies good to get this thread i asked rosie thank you lovey 

miranda-not long at all for you now is it  am i right in saying youre having a boyif im wrong tell me.

mjp-awww look at your little bump  you getting alot of movement nowyou getting a scan every 4wks like me??my next one is tomorrow.cant wait to see them both 

nic-20wks now  wheres that time gone.i see youre having a girl  you bought some girly stuff yet??

alleybee-going back to work  thats going to be tough leaving your little ones with your nan and grandad..

curly,luckystars-hows it going ladies


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

This is the first time I have sat down today Emily has not been herself today bless her..

Miranda - WOW 37 weeks OMG not long I had Emily at 31+5 days so I don't know what is like to get where you are 

Maria - Have you being buying lots ?

Nic - How are u Hun we must speak soon?

Well If you remember Jena I still speak to her her twins are doing really well they are so lovely but with 3 kids now she never ha time to get on the PC... 

Right I'm off to watch BB I know I'm sad but I have to wait up as Emily has her last bottle at 11pm and then she should go through to 6 ish I hope  .... 

I hope everyone is well 

Love

Julie xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crumbs - eight weeks early? Wow. I'm still walking the dogs five miles a day, so I don't think he's ready to pop yet! Though I'm getting a few little twinges - nothing to write home about.

Yep, Hayley - a boy! I'm going to have to get used to calling him Robert, instead of Bob the Bump!

Julie - I reckon we're going to be glued to BB, watching them sleep this summer! It would be nice if Bob turns out to be a good sleeper, but rare I'm thinking.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning 

*Hayley* - Yep my bump does look small compared to yours!  Enjoy your scan today, hope it goes well  Wonder how much they weigh now? I've got a private 4d scan booked for my birthday, my mum, dp and ds are all coming too, can't wait  Bet my mum cries!   Then I get 4 weekly scans at the hospital from 28 weeks, not sure if I get a 24 week one when I see the consultant next week?  Congrats on your 24 week milestone! 

*Miranda* - Five miles a day!  Well done you! I'm lucky if I can walk around the park with dp and the dog each night, this SPD is agony  Really think it must be cause it's twins as I was so active when pregnant with ds, feel like an old cripple!  Seriously tho I'm getting really worried at how I'm going to be in a few more weeks and we're moving house next month  Hope Robert puts in an appearance sooner rather than later for you, then you can enjoy taking him out while the weather is still nice  I was went 3 weeks overdue with ds! 

*Julie* - You're still the BB queen then!  Sounds like you've got Emily into a good routine  We've bought most things for the bubs, just breathing monitors, swings and a few bits to get now. Say hi to Jena for me.

*Nic* - Where are you and your bump? 

Off to work this afternoon  one week left now, yippee! 

Maria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh - moving? We were intending to move too, but had no viewings at all, so I think we're going to have to ride it out until the market picks up.

Without my salary things will be far too tight, so we were going to get a cheaper house.

Julie - will you be going to any of the eviction nights this year?


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi

Yes I'm still the BB queen I have been offered tickets for BB but to be honest with u now that I have Emily I don't think I will have the time to go, but don't worry I don't miss any on the TV so if you want any gossip I'm your girl.

Emily has been a bit better today she had her last bottle at 2230 last night and woke up at 5 for a hug and then woke up until 830   so I'm nearly there... The weather has not been good today  what have we all been up to ??

Julie


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

wow look at all your lovey bumps twin bumps look great don't they and don't you just love the shock on pepole faces when they ask "oh when is it due" and you reply "they are due...." i used to love that look on there face he he he

whats happened to our lovely summer sun shine, i hate days like today twins are so much easier to take care of when you can get out and about being stuck in with them is horrible it's when i find it the hardest. my pair were Little so and so's last night up most of it even had 2 bottles each witch they have not done for over 4 weeks it seems as soon as you think you have cracked it it all goes pear shaped i think they were playin up last night because our house is in a bit of a mess trying to make space plus dismantled our bed so we can get the 2nd cot into there room but the 2nd cot was damaged so it has to go back which really made a hard job really hard as now the bed has gone from our room where we used to leave them whilst the bath is running, but thankfully a new cot arrived today, but i think the reason they played up all night was the cot was in a diffrent part of the room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol i just hope they settle well in there own cots.

right so what have you got planned for fathers day?? and what gifts have u bought for them. my twins daddy has been spoilt he got a wii lucky daddy but he only got it coz i want the wii fit thing, think it'll keep the twins occupied as i do all the exercise I'm sure they'll find it funny

xx allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girlies

wow what a fab idea to have this thread. congrats to all of you who are pg or had babies. my beauty was born dec 22nd. and my god he is so funny he has me crying with laughter. we must of had our babies around the same time ally.so glad i dont have twins though. 

i will worn you all now im a hopeless poster but will stay in touch. Miranda you must be so excited knowing things can happen anyday now.

right must go try and get some house work done while my little man is having a godd snore lol. 
speak soon take care 
Jeanette ,Tim , Nico and gang. lol


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya janette, wow we had our babies near enough at the same time, mine were 3 weeks early thou, but at the time it seemed like you were well ahead off me, still remember chatting to you about how egg shared work and got you the imfo on the lister. your little boy looks lovely really cute, my 2 are really sweet and like you they make me giggle, but to be honest i do find looking after them very hard work it is so much harder to care for 2 babies then just the one, you don't seem to have any quality time with them as you are always on the go!!!

glad to see you on this thread think uit's a great idea since the lister ladies one has died  that was a life line to me when i was having my treatment i do hope it gets going again. 

right off to check on babas they are having a morning nap oh just one thing are you weaning yet?? or are u waiting for 6 months?? i started at 4 months no way was i gonna wait till 6 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

allyson xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ally 

great to hear from you. i can so imagine twins being hard work. my liitle man having a sleep at the mo so catching up on mail. he was born 5 days over due by scan dates but an hour late due to ivf date. 

we started on solids really early as bottles were just not enough for him he was just 3 months.and god what a difference it made.I am able to enjoy him much more as he has been sleeping through the night for sometime now which is a blessing. 

right i must go take care Jeanette


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello where is everyone    we must do lot's of chatting or this thread will die too, mind you i do know how hard it is to find the time to post my two are having there afternoon nap and i really should not be sat her there is so much to bedone around the house......................... but sod it lol

so glad the sunny weather has come back, babies are so much more easier to look after when you can strap em in the buggy and go out we walk for miles now i'm very lucky as i live at the sea side so as well as walking i do lot's of people watching 

right hope to pop back and see lot's of posts 
allyson


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hiya,

Hi girls I'm glad the weather has got better to   I love the sun !!!!! Emily had her 3rd Injections today and she has been really grumpy she wont let me put her down  she just keeps giving me the bottom lip ...

Ally - Emily is weaning now and she is 4 months but I have to remember she is a prem baby but she likes her food and it seems to make her sleep better..

Where is everyone has anyone spoken to Mitch ??

Right must go speak soon 

Julie xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

omg just feel like sharing this with you all we got 6 and a half hours straight sleep last night feed them at 10 and they did not wake till 4.30 i could not belive my eyes when i looked at the clock so gave them another small feed and they went then till 6.45 it's the best sleep we have had for 6 months  i hope that they do the same tonight but we'll have to wait and see.

hello every one hope your getting lot's of nice zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz too

allyson xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi everyone - nice to see us Lister egg share girlies have our own home now!! As you can see from my pic I have 2 lovely boys, Ashton and Dexter, born on Feb 2nd.  

Ally - my boys have just started sleeping through the night, normally go down about 10ish and go through till 6ish!! Its great - although hard to get used to, I still wake up sometimes during the night expecting them to be awake!! I agree with what you said about twins being hard work - as lovely as they are - you just never stop!! Although mum-in-law had them overnight last night and all day today, so managed to catch up on sleep (11.30am woke up!!) and did loads of housework!! I did miss them loads, but was nice to feel vaguely normal again - I even had a shower and washed my hair un-interupted! 

Hope everyone ok.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies 

ah well its good to see everyone doing well .im guessing youve all seen mirandas news 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147297.0

it just makes me think of the lister alot on how theyve have helped alot of ladies out there.i know mirandas little miracle wasnt tx at lister in the end but they were the start of her journey 

mjp and me-twin mums to be 

littleseahorse and alleybee-twinnie mums 

jetabrown ,luckystars,curly,honeybee-singleton mums 

nic,smila-mums to be

all so exciting. 

liitleseahorse,alleybee-sounds like alot of hard work  got all this to look forward to soon 

luckystars-good to see things are going well as your little one was quite early 

jetabrown-hello.

mjp-so wheres your new superduper pics then?? 

as for me i cant believe im over 26wks already  times going really fast and im getting really big


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello everyone gone quite here again.

hows everyone getting on. i can report that after 6 hard long sleppless nights my twins have done there first all night sleeps, well 10pm till 630am and done it a few times yay thank crist for that was beggining to think itwould never happen

allyson


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies....

OMG ive just seen some great news.can you rememebr kateag from the thread??ive just seen she is just over 5wks pg


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello everyone been away for a while from here just don't seem to have the time anymore, haylea thats fab news about kate we did our cycle together so we supposted each other loads it is always hard thou when you get a BFP and others don't i'm so happy she's got there thou she always come across as a fighter if your reding this kate well flipping done wishing you loads of luck for a happy pregnancy 

As for my 2 we've cracked it................just about they now sleep from 6pm til 10 when we wake them for a small feed then they will go till 6/6.30 which as you can imagain is great, unless like last night elliot wakes at 2am and cries till 3.30 for what seems like no reason!!!!!!! mind you i think maybe he's teething but been saying that for the past 2 months and nothing has come of it!! he's now crawling and into everything chloe is stil just sitting on her bum thou just happy to watch, elliot has turned a bit rough with her anyone else have this problem?? i know he don't mean it but some time he really hurts her!!!!

little seahorse how great to have a night off!!!! not managed to do that yet, but go back to work oct 6th and twins will be looked after by nan which i think may lead to a few sleep overs i long for a decent lie in just past 8 o clock will be heaven 

right off i go again hope lot's of chit chatting goes on here 

allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Ally

where is everyone.i havent bothered posting cos only me and you seem to come in. i have been keeping track of haley and maria on the twims thread so excited for them.

so you sound like your now enjoying your twins a little more now they are sleeping. 
i wont depress you and say how long my little one has been sleeping through the night for and for how long.
as for his progress 2 weeks ago he weighed 19lb 5oz. he is not really rolling and no intention of crawwling he would rather be given things than move he is reall lazy lol. he just wants to stand all the time though. my hv said she dosent think he will crawl he is just going to walk as he stands alone for a good 5-10 min without support and with support will now and again take a few steps. 

hopefully this thread will soon start to pick up it will be good to talk and stay in touch. if you have msn let me know we can chat on there im nealry always online when nico asleep.

well i must go now take care speak soon love Jeanette


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello just felt sorry for this lonely thread so thought i'd post hope everyone is well and babies are growing we are all well, both twins crawling and chloe is now walking with her walker i can't believe they are gonna be 1 soon my how time flys


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ally

how are you i was wondering if this thread was ever going to get going. maybe it will now maria and hayley had their babies. 

my little man is still a non moving gummy bear lol.he has that many people to do everythnig for him he just sits there lol.he is amazing though talks so fluent and eats everythin.g cant beleive like you said they will all be 1 very soon. im so broody everyone i know is pg or just had babies.

must go sorry its short my little man tired. 

love to speak to you. take care Jeanette


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Girls .. we have some other egg sharing bumps on the chat thread would you mind if I set up a thread for all egg sharing bumps/babes then maybe it would liven your thread up a bit ?

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

New Home this way girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165321.new#new

Cat x


----------

